# Donde puedo encontrar el datasheet del multiplexor 74157



## efmmjps (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola, soy Edwin Martinez y deseo saber que paginas me podrian recomendar para encontrar el datasheet de este multiplexor ya que necesito conocerlo en detalle.

Nos vemos y se les agradece.


----------



## JV (Abr 18, 2007)

efmmjps, mira en la parte de abajo de los mensajes, dice:

*Buscador de hojas de datos - Cortesia de DatasheetArchive.com*


----------



## gerardoddr (Abr 23, 2007)

www.alldatasheet.com es una excelente pagina para encontrar los diagramas


----------



## danielx (Abr 25, 2007)

Se encuentra en http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/120/236599_DS.pdf

www.alldatasheet.com es una excelente pagina para encontrar los diagramas


----------



## pjmsdrvo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola amigo aqui encontraras información de ese componente 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/120/236599_DS.pdf


----------

